# Composer: Daniel White



## Daniel White Music (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been reading all kinds of helpful threads on this forum for awhile but have never found occasion to actually post anything myself. Anyway, I figured I'd finally get around to introducing myself and show off some of my work (I'm also creating a thread in the compositions forum for that specifically).

I am as my Soundcloud.com page says: "A young film composer wannabe from the Atlanta area."

My Soundcloud page is https://soundcloud.com/daniel-white-music

I also do have a blog where I talk about each of my compositions as they are released: http://compositioncrescendo.blogspot.com/

My equipment includes a custom built PC with ASUS motherboard and an AMD Phenom II quad core processor, an ASUS/GeForce video card (with 1 GB memory), and 16GB of RAM. I've got three WD internal hard drives (one is 10,000 RPM for large-ish sample streaming [e.g. Hollywood Strings]). My operating system is Windows 7. I use Cubase 6 for pretty much everything. My Sample Libraries include EWQL Symphonic Orchestra, Hollywood Strings, and various freebies from here and there. As soon as the new year rolls around I'm hoping to purchase Orchestral Tools' Berlin Woodwinds, CineSamples' CineBrass, and maybe Stormdrum 2 or the 8dio Epic Percussion bundle. I also have an M-Audio Keystation Pro 88 MIDI controller.

Anywho, that's about it!

Cheers!

Daniel White


----------



## schatzus (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Daniel!


----------

